# I passed :D



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I passed my home visit by derby ferret rescue today!! Im picking up my new albino jill kit tomorrow, so everyone be ready for lots of ferrety pics of little gracie


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oooh yaaaaay cant wait for pics, i would love a ferret one day


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

She is going to be my first  she was found at 6 weeks in a local park  but she is 9 weeks now and she is eating really well, whole chicks so will be carrying that on i think cant wait


----------



## Allicat (Jun 22, 2011)

Congrats!!!

My two 10 week old boys are arriving tomorrow evening (Rescue are doing the home check tomorrow and will leave the kits if I pass)

Just a quick question - will you be getting a second?


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Yea i have to get a second otherwise the rescue will take gracie lou off me because they dont normally home just 1 they usually go in pairs,(was planning on getting a couple more anyway ) but as they dont have any in her age atm i am waiting for one to come in. Hoping for another girl  going to register her at my vets tomorrow, i want to get her nuetured asap, my vets said they can do her at 6 months which will work out the end of october/early november so it will be before she comes into heat so wont need a jill jab.

Got 100 day old chicks being delivered tuesday so i may need to clear some space in the freezer

Whats your boys called?? What you planning on feeding them?? Are they living outside or inside??

Ooooo i cant wait


----------



## Allicat (Jun 22, 2011)

Fabulous - sounds like you've got it all thought out there!

The DOCs sound great (although I've heard that you need to feed them as part of a varied diet, as alone they don't provide everything your fert needs) My boys'll be eating ferret kibble, but also raw mince, and raw chicken (on the bone) so they ought to get a well rounded diet out of that.

I've got a hutch and run out in the garden, on a patio-slab base, which is where they will be living. I also have an indoor cage for really nasty weather/sickness/etc.

Like you, I'm aiming for neutering in the wintertime; November/December (although Xmas does mean November's better on the wallet)

The boys (two light sandies; absolutely gorgeous) will probably be called Kip and Flynn, unless they dramatically don't suit the names.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

We are sooooo setting up a thread to compare pics and how they are growing 

Your boys sound lovely


----------

